# Apple Barbecue Sauce



## smoken yankee (Feb 20, 2009)

This was givin to me by a friend, so I thought I would share it with yall: Ingredients: 2 cups ketchup, 1/4 cup applesauce, 1/4 cup cider vingar, 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce,2 Tbls. soy sauce, 1 Tbls. brown sugar, or more for taste, 1 tsp. garlic powder, 1tsp.freshly ground white pepper, 1 Tbls. grated peeled fresh ginger or 1sp. ground ginger, 1 Golden Delicious apple, peeled, cored, and finely grated, 1 small onion, finely grated(about 1/2 cup), 1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced, or a 2" piece green bell pepper minced. Place the ketchup,applesauce,vingar,worcestershire sauce,soy sauce, brown sugar,garlic powder, white pepper, ginger, apple,onion & jalapeno in a heavy nonreactive saucepan over medium heat and bring to a simmer. Let simmer gently until the sauce is thick & flavorful, 20 to 30 minutes. Taste for sweetness, adding more brown sugar as necesary. If you want it smooth pass it through a strainer or serve it as is. Enjoy


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 20, 2009)

Saved to hard drive! Thanks


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

lol I can't keep up with your great recipes...but I'm going to try to make each and every one of them. 
Thanks Smoken Yankee!


----------

